# Help needed - where can I buy a lasso?



## little_flea (21 November 2007)

Slightly odd request, but I need a cowboy lasso! (I am a graphic designer and it is for a photo shoot)

Anyone know where I can purchase one online? I have Googled to no avail. 

Fantastic if anyone could help!


----------



## Boxers (21 November 2007)

Have you tried your local Western Riding Club ?  They might have one.

Or can you make one yourself from a length of rope?


----------



## Tia (21 November 2007)

You might have more luck if you Google "lariat" instead of "lasso".

Anyway here is a site which sells lariats - you have to scroll down and remember their prices are in $'s so will be roughly half of the figures shown, but you will have to pay for shipping.

http://www.primitiveweapons.com/products/misc.html


----------



## wattsy (21 November 2007)

we have some - will lend them if you are local. we are in essex. failing that, go on to www.thewesternshop.com and try the forum there as someone may have one to lend you and be in your area.


----------



## Enfys (21 November 2007)

Totally useless, but Tia has pointed you in the right direction, in my local Tack store they sell lariats in pink and green, and just about every other colour of the rainbow! weird! Presumably to go with the pink faux ostrich print boots, saddles and bridles.


----------



## Enfys (21 November 2007)

http://www.horseandharmony.co.uk/shop/in...;keyword=lariat

English store.


----------



## little_flea (22 November 2007)

Thank you all for your help, very kind.


----------

